# Electronics



## buckettruck (Jul 13, 2012)

I really could not find the right place to post this question. We just bought our first bay boat - a used boat with 2010 electronics on it. We are considering an upgrade, and I am easily overwhelmed with all of the options and high prices. In order that I don't purchase the wrong unit, can anyone suggest brands, models and/or features to look for? Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Check out Crutchfield.com, they have some good component picking options and will answer any questions you have. 
They have a good selection of marine audio.


----------



## buckettruck (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I prefer Garmin for ease of use. I also suggest West Marine, never thought I would say that, but with their available warranty, I swapped a unit out with a bad craddle last month, got the new upgraded model, only cost me another warranty and swapped it in the parking lot!


----------



## buckettruck (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks. Any particular features that I should look for or make sure that I have when I purchase a unit? I want to make sure I have something that will do for a long time. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

The Fat Jax is decked out with garmin since 2007, still working like it did the first day,no issues ever...


----------



## sws763 (10 mo ago)

It depends on your budget and your personal style. They are all pretty similar and competitive. I recommend going to a store and trying each brand out to see if one is more user-friendly to you. Kinda like Apple vs Samsung, etc. I've had Lowrance, Humminbird and Simrad and they are all good, I'm sure Garmin is also just as good. Good luck.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

A lot depends on the size of the boat and what you are fishing for.
Inshore VS. Offshore
I have always used Garmin. Just used to the menus. Some units are more versatile and work well inshore or offshore. Deep dropping in 800’ or so you need an upgraded transducer, they are as costly as many complete units..

Hopefully Bobby (XShark) will chime in. He has a world of knowledge when it comes to electronics.
A good middle of the road unit that is very versatile is a Garmin 94 SV.
Bobby will tell you to stay away from touch screens, and I agree.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hope he has em figured out after 3 years.....


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

buckettruck said:


> I really could not find the right place to post this question. We just bought our first bay boat - a used boat with 2010 electronics on it. We are considering an upgrade, and I am easily overwhelmed with all of the options and high prices. In order that I don't purchase the wrong unit, can anyone suggest brands, models and/or features to look for? Thanks for any input!!!


Got me lol.


----------

